# Lightning...



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Got these a couple of years ago...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Fantastic Dori

I have always wanted to capture lightning like that - I only did it once way back in 1959! I am envious of those shots.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks sir! I am lucky though. Tampa Bay, Fl is touted as the 'Lightning Capitol of the US'. We can get upwards of 1000 strikes in a single storm.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! - Definitely spectacular


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## sysdoctor (Jun 1, 2011)

What camera did you use for this?


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I used a Nikon D70s.


----------



## hag789 (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are really cool! I have a Nikon D50 but I live in Indiana & my chances seem to be almost non-existent.


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you very much! I look forward to your images!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Dori1960 Lightning Chaser lol grear pic


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

joeten said:


> Dori1960 Lightning Chaser lol grear pic


LOL Thanks!!


----------

